# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Saludos desde Venezuela

## manser

::   Hola amigos les mando un saludo desde Venezuela, llego dispuesto a dominar el ruso, armado de mucha paciencia.   ::  
Saludos cordiales

----------


## Vespre

Bienvenido desde Barcelona!   ::   
Pues te aconsejo que tengas mucha paciencia. Eso s

----------


## uno

> Hola amigos les mando un saludo desde Venezuela, llego dispuesto a dominar el ruso, armado de mucha paciencia.   
> Saludos cordiales

----------


## basurero



----------


## manser

Hola! muchas gracias por la bienvenida, con relacion a ayudar a quienes quieren aprender espa

----------


## basurero

Lol bueno,  en tal caso, puedes empezar con decirme c

----------


## Vespre



----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias Vespre, me sirve mucho, pero la verdad es que no estoy muy seguro de lo de "a que."

----------


## Vespre

Bueno, son dos preguntas as

----------


## Vespre

Un apunte para que la explicaci

----------


## manser



----------


## basurero

Muchas gracias por las explicaciones en profundidad (?). Me lo han decado claro.  
Aj,.... las preposiciones me dan asco  :: .  
Y otra pregunta:

----------


## Vespre

La primera de las frases es la correcta. Y adem

----------


## basurero

Ah, gracias, entiendo.

----------


## manser

[quote=basurero]Ah, gracias, entiendo.

----------


## basurero

Gracias manser, me hab

----------


## Vespre

[quote=manser][quote=basurero]Ah, gracias, entiendo.

----------


## manser

S

----------


## Vespre

Que yo sepa el ingl

----------


## basurero

Lol, much

----------


## Vespre

Vaya selecci

----------


## manser

[quote=basurero]Lol, much

----------


## basurero

Lol, pues, empec

----------


## Vespre

Yo dir

----------


## manser

[quote=basurero]

----------


## Vespre

A m

----------


## basurero

Vespre,

----------


## Vespre

Claro que aprend

----------


## basurero

Interesante. Tenemos la misma situaci

----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]Interesante. Tenemos la misma situaci

----------


## basurero

Ajjj, ahora entiendo. Gracias!

----------


## Vespre

> Ajjj, ahora entiendo. Gracias!

 De nada, para eso estamos   ::

----------

